# Change of jobs within Spain and tax help!



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

Hi, 

i have been working and living in Madrid for the past two years, working full time on a Spanish contract and paying the usual Spanish taxes. 

I am moving jobs in the summer to work for a company down on the south coast, again Spanish pay and will be paying Spanish taxes. 

My question is when moving jobs in the Uk you usually get a p45 which you give to the new employer to avoid emergency tax, or you get a p46 if a p45 hasn't arrived in time, again to make sure you get taxed correctly. 

What is the Spanish equivalent of the p45 or p46?? Which form should i receive or have for my new job so i may avoid emergency tax and get my correct Net pay. 

I have searched online and can not find anything helpful. 

Any help would be massive. thanks.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

There is no official P45 or P60 in Spain.

However the old employer has to give you a certificado de empresa when your job comes to a end. This document is to state the end of your position, how many days in total you have worked at the company and more importantly how much you have been paid.

You will need to hand this certificate to your new employer payroll department or your manager so they can work out how much tax you will need to pay. Whist this goes on your personal allowances are stopped and you will pay full tax until your new employers sort it out.


----------



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

that is excellent information. many thanks.


----------

